# Manual Machine Übungsgerät - Benötige Schallschutz Schlagschutz, wie auch immer...



## Floga (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

um den Manual während der kalten Wintertage Indoor zu üben habe ich mir ein Übungsgerät gebaut.

Beim Absetzen des Vorderrads kommt es teilweise - je nachdem wie beabsichtigt das Abbrechen war - zu lauten Schlägen. Ergo: Ich warte nur darauf, dass der untere Nachbar klingelt 

Um es gar nicht soweit kommen zu lassen suche ich nach Lösungen wie Teppiche, Matten etc. um diese unterzulegen. Ich benötige einen Schallschutz / Schlagschutz / Dämpfung bei Schlägen...

Versuch 1: Ein qualitativ minderwertiger Hochfloor-Teppich hat sich als nicht nützlich erwiesen.

Habt ihr Ideen, Vorschläge etc.?
Gerne auch gleich mit Link ...


----------



## decay (17. Oktober 2018)

Die Matten, die man unter eine Waschmaschine legt für den Vibrationsschutz zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2018)

schraub dir vorne zwei Stützen hin und häng ein paar alte Schläuche dazwischen, so daß das VR nicht auf den Boden knallt wenn es runter knallt, schöner nebenefekt, bist gleich wieder oben


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. Oktober 2018)

Ne alte Isomatte zuschneiden und dann mehrlagig verwenden ?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es hilft, etwas _unters _und etwas _übers _Brett zu legen.

Edit: Sowas zum Beispiel.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Oktober 2018)

So schawer ich mich tu eine ernsthafte Antwort zu verfassen:

https://www.schaumstofflager.de/ant...BkZMRX0LuqhjVlptbHvvu_8xz-eZ55KBoCmFcQAvD_BwE


Hierbittedanke



Edith: Den Nachbar alternativ mit qualitativ hochwertiger Rock und Rolf Musik beschallen, dann wird er den Genuss Deiner VR-Aufdatscher künftig zu schätzen wissen


----------



## scratch_a (17. Oktober 2018)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Edith: Den Nachbar alternativ mit *qualitativ hochwertiger* Rock und Rolf Musik beschallen, dann wird er den Genuss Deiner VR-Aufdatscher künftig zu schätzen wissen



Ja, z.B. von Kataklysm oder Hypocrisy, passend zur anstehenden "Death is just the beginning"-Tour


----------



## Tshikey (17. Oktober 2018)

Bautenschutzmatte


----------



## aufgehts (17. Oktober 2018)

Floga schrieb:


> Beim Absetzen des Vorderrads kommt es teilweise - je nachdem wie beabsichtigt das Abbrechen war - zu lauten Schlägen. Ergo: Ich warte nur darauf, dass der untere Nachbar klingelt
> 
> Um es gar nicht soweit kommen zu lassen suche ich nach Lösungen wie Teppiche, Matten etc. um diese unterzulegen. Ich benötige einen Schallschutz / Schlagschutz / Dämpfung bei Schlägen...



der untere nachbar ????
wie jetzt...

mal genaue details...


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Oktober 2018)

Moosgummimatten.


----------



## ron101 (18. Oktober 2018)

Luftmatratze drunter tun, dann wirds eventuell noch ein bischen kippeliger und gibt so mehr trainings Effekt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (18. Oktober 2018)

Es würde auf jeden Fall mal etwas helfen, wenn das nach vorn verlaufende Brett nicht unter dem Reifen wäre wenn dieser runter kommt. Also kürzen. Dann noch eine Matte für Waschmaschinen aus dem Baumarkt und der Nachbar sollte seine Ruhe haben.


----------



## boxy (27. Oktober 2018)

Schalldämmung wie zB für Parkettböden oder ne dünne Gummimatte drunterm, gibts ja günstig im Baumarkt


----------



## empik (30. Oktober 2018)

Coole Konstruktion! Gib' dann bitte Feedback hier ob du Fortschritte machst und wieviel es dann in freier Wildbahn bringt!


----------



## Basti138 (31. Oktober 2018)

Stelle einfach das Bett drunter


----------



## Normansbike (31. Oktober 2018)

empik schrieb:


> Coole Konstruktion! Gib' dann bitte Feedback hier ob du Fortschritte machst und wieviel es dann in freier Wildbahn bringt!


Feedback vom Untermieter


----------



## systemgewicht (31. Oktober 2018)

Also ich würde auch das Vorderrad in der oberen Postion fixieren/abstützen.

Vorteile:
- kein Herunterknallen
- schnellerer Treiningserfolg motivierend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floga (14. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Nach meinem Urlaub Ende Oktober war ich bis jetzt krank - daher habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden was ich davon umsetze.
Ich lass es euch dann wissen.

Nochmals besten Dank an alle. Super Ideen dabei!!!



empik schrieb:


> Coole Konstruktion! Gib' dann bitte Feedback hier ob du Fortschritte machst und wieviel es dann in freier Wildbahn bringt!


Ich kann nach ein paar mal üben sagen, dass es in der Wohnung ganz gut klappt. Man hat die Ruhe die "L"-Bewegung auszuführen und den Sweet-Pont zu finden. Dieser "Erfolg" kam erstaunlich früh.
Man sollte aber nicht meinen, so wie ich, dass es draußen auch gleich so klappt


----------



## patrick78 (20. November 2018)

ich glaub mal, es könnte daran liegen, dass das brett unter dem vorderrad beim manual auch mit hoch geht.
wenn dann das vorderrad runter kommt, dann schlägt das auf den boden. nicht nur das rad auf den boden.
es könnte funktionieren, wenn du den dünnen schallschutz unter das komplette teil klebst und nicht nur vorne...


----------



## Mangallores (30. Januar 2019)

Hi Floga.
Ich hatte mir auch ne Manualmaschine gebaut, und war über meinen schnellen Erfolg erstaunt.
Draußen in freier Wildbahn ließ sich der Erfolg leider nicht reproduzieren. Ich sellte dann fest, das ich mich auf der Manualmaschine bei montierter Kette durch Druck auf das Pedal oben halten kann. 
Also Kette demontiert und hoppla alles viel schwierdiger auf einmal. Also immer ohne Kette üben!


----------



## Xyz79 (30. Januar 2019)

Mangallores schrieb:


> Hi Floga.
> Ich hatte mir auch ne Manualmaschine gebaut, und war über meinen schnellen Erfolg erstaunt.
> Draußen in freier Wildbahn ließ sich der Erfolg leider nicht reproduzieren. Ich sellte dann fest, das ich mich auf der Manualmaschine bei montierter Kette durch Druck auf das Pedal oben halten kann.
> Also Kette demontiert und hoppla alles viel schwierdiger auf einmal. Also immer ohne Kette üben!


Kann ich bestätigen. Ohne Kette is deutlich schwerer und kommt dem Manual deutlich näher. Ohne Kette kriege ich mittlerweile hin. Draußen klappen nur mal ein paar Meter. Hab aber auch nur 3x draußen üben können bisher. Wobei es recht schnell Fortschritte gibt. Größter Unterschied zur Maschine ist der Impuls um das Vorderrad hoch zu kriegen. Der Impuls muss deutlich stärker und schneller sein als auf der Maschine. Für mich ist es aber deutlich einfacher schrittweise zu erlernen. Die Maschine hilft auch dabei die Angst vorm nach hinten kippen zu verlieren.


----------



## Harry. (17. März 2019)

Floga schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um den Manual während der kalten Wintertage Indoor zu üben habe ich mir ein Übungsgerät gebaut.
> 
> ...



Vorderrad auf einen Stuhl ablegen. Am besten noch ein altes dickes Kissen auf den Stuhl legen.
Das Kissen federt und hält Dich gleich in etwa im Sweet-Point. 
Du steigst gleich auf das schräg stehende Fahrrad auf!

Was den Erfolg noch schneller steigert ist das leichte Anziehen der Hinterradbremse.
Ziel der ganzen Übung ist ja das automatisieren des Knieschubs. Und diesen kann man länger üben wenn man es sich etwas einfacher macht.


----------



## Harry. (17. März 2019)

Wichtig! (meiner Meinung nach)
Bevor man den Manual "in echt" übt sollte der Bremsfinger durch Wheelys automatisiert sein!
Das ist fast ein wenig wie eine Lebensversicherung. Außerdem kann man dann auch steilere Berge auf dem Hinterrad fahren und sich schön in die Bremse lehnen.
Damit macht das Höhenmetervernichten auf Forst- oder Passstraßen auf einmal viel mehr Spaß.
z.B.:


----------



## R.C. (18. März 2019)

Harry. schrieb:


> Bevor man den Manual "in echt" übt sollte der Bremsfinger durch Wheelys automatisiert sein!



Viel wichtiger: Finger weg vom Bremshebel bei Manuals!


----------

